# angel's just laid eggs



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well today I was doing some spring cleaning getting ready for my new furniture to arrive and I decided to do a water change on my 55g, well when the guys from the furniture store get here and one of them was looking at the tank so i decided to feed the fish in front of them well.. as i was looking in i noticed that in the time from when i did the water change and then, that one of the angels laid eggs, and wouldnt you guess it right on the filter inlet tube, even though i have lots of broad leaf plants in there for them to use. Well after i noticed that i was in a panic cause the two parents where doing there best to fend off all the other fish but i new it was only a matter of time till they where eaten so, well trying to help the furniture guys i in a hurry threw in my home made devider and seperated the parents and eggs from the rest of the tank, but what im worried about is since i was in such a hurry to put the devider in im worried i caused to much of a ruckess in there and now im affraid the parents might eat the eggs, right now they are just going up to them and fanning them.

So now im woundering how to deal with the eggs, do i leave them in there with the parents untill they hatch and grow up a bit then tranfer them to my 10g or take off the inlet and somehow try to remove the eggs and try to hatch and raise them myself, right now im not sure what my best option is to make sure these babies come to full term.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

set up a 10 with fresh tap water...do not dechlorinate..make sure the temp is about 82..treat with methylene blue...sponge filter...air stone...
remove the tube and figure out how to keep it upright...place the airstone near the eggs....once the eggs hatch start doing water changes to get rid of the meth blue...dechlorinate the water that you add now..
make sure you have very fine foods for the fry...they will need it in about 4-5 days...


----------

